
Firms are wasting millions recruiting on only a few campuses - Futurebot
https://hbr.org/2015/10/firms-are-wasting-millions-recruiting-on-only-a-few-campuses
======
angdis
This is actually a good thing, it gives more opportunity for smaller, up-and-
coming businesses to recruit elite students from non-elite schools.

